# Zwei Monitore übereinander: Sinnvoll oder die Mühe nicht wert?



## Legion47 (17. März 2013)

*Zwei Monitore übereinander: Sinnvoll oder die Mühe nicht wert?*

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren, ob es hier unter euch welche gibt, die zwei Monitore über- statt nebeneinander benutzen.

(Ich kenne die technischen Möglichkeiten und brauche ausdrücklich KEINE Tipps, WIE sowas einzurichten wäre.)

Aktuell habe ich einen alten FSC H22-1W der nun langsam in die Jahre kommt und den ich wohl in nächster Zeit gegen ein neueres Display mit dann 24" austauschen werde. Zusätzlich habe ich neuerdings immer häufiger das Problem, dass mir die Arbeitsfläche eigentlich erheblich zu klein ist. So viel zu klein, dass allein der Zuwachs durch die zusätzlichen 2 Zoll Diagonale nichts bewirken wird.
Da der alte Monitor an sich noch gut funktioniert und eine VESA 100x100 Bohrung besitzt, wäre es daher naheliegend, den alten einfach über den neuen zu hängen. Nebeneinander ist aus Platzgründen unmöglich.

Hat jemand mit solch einem Aufbau bereits Erfahrungen gesammelt? Wenn ja, würdet ihr es wieder machen?


----------



## Legion47 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Zwei Monitore übereinander: Sinnvoll oder die Mühe nicht wert?*

Da bisher offenbar noch keiner hier mit so einem Aufbau gearbeitet hat, möchte gerne meine Erfahrungen der letzten zwei Wochen mit euch teilen:

*Aufbau:*
Der kleinere Monitor wurde mit einer Halterung direkt über dem größeren Monitor an die Wand geschraubt. Hierfür habe ich eine Halterung von Dataflex verwendet, die ich wärmstens weiterempfehlen kann. Aufbau und Installation waren so einfach, wie so etwas nur sein kann.
Da der zweite Monitor ausschließlich "assistieren" soll, ist ergonomisch alles auf den Hauptmonitor ausgerichtet. Wenn ich geradeaus schaue sehe ich also genau die obere Kante des Monitorgehäuses. Den zweite Monitor habe ich dann etwas zu mir hin geneigt, sodass ich ihn gerade anschaue, wenn ich nach oben sehe.
Für einen Blick nach oben muss ich meinen Kopf oft gar nicht und wenn dann nur wenige Grad bewegen. Es sind also keine permanenten Verrenkungen nötig.

*Hilfsprogramm:*
Zunächst habe ich versucht das zweite Display nur mit den Windows-Bordmitteln effektiv einzusetzen, was leider aber nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt klappte. Da eine Startleiste nur auf dem primären Monitor angezeigt wird, waren die Wege, die ich mit der Maus zurücklegen musste einfach zu lang. Recht schnell habe ich mich daher auf die Suche nach Hilfsprogrammen für mehrere Monitore begeben. Anfangs habe ich zwei Arten dieser Programme gefunden:


Kostenpflichtige Programme, die alle Funktionen bieten, die das Herz begehrt. Getrennte Desktophintergründe, eigene Startmenüs und zig Funktionen, die man vielleicht mal irgendwann benutzen könnte.
Kostenlose Programme, die viele Funktionen der kostenpflichtigen Programme versuchten zu imitieren. Im Allgemeinen klappte dies nicht so sehr gut.
Und dann stieß ich auf das simple Open-Source-Programm Dual Monitor Taskbar.
Es kann zwei Dinge. Einerseits etabliert es eine zweite Taskleiste und verschiebt den "Link" von Programmen, die sich im zweiten Fenster befinden in die andere Taskleiste. Diese bietet zwar nicht alle Möglichkeiten der Windows Superbar, aber sie tut, was sie soll. Andererseits wird ein simpler Window Manager bereitgestellt, mithilfe dessen man Fenster beim Start automatisch auf einem bestimmten Monitor öffnen kann.
An einem zweiten Startmenü arbeitet der Entwickler, es als Beta zu bezeichnen wäre aber stark übertrieben.
Das Programm läuft hinreichend gut, dass es mich in meiner Arbeit nicht stört. Der ein oder andere Absturz oder einige Absonderlichkeiten gibt es zwar, aber ob einem das zu viel ist, muss man selbst entscheiden.

*Einsatz:*
Der Hauptmonitor enthält alle Fenster, auf denen aktiv irgendetwas getan werden muss, wie den Browser, Trillian oder auch zu bearbeitende Dokumente
Der zweite Monitor dient zur passiven Informationsaufnahme. Auf ihm heimisch geworden sind Outlook, iTunes und das FAHControl-Panel von Folding@home. Das an sich ist noch nichts Aufregendes auch wenn es wirklich angenehm ist, Outlook auf einem zweiten Monitor geöffnet zu haben.
Spannend wirds, wenn man anfängt zu arbeiten:
Aktuell muss ich die für Uni mehrere Dokumente erstellen. Hierzu muss ich meist gleichzeitig ein PDF, einen Browser und TeXworks (öffnet zwei Fenster) offen haben. Auf dem Hauptmonitor läuft TeXworks und auf dem zweiten Monitor kann ich das PDF in Vollgröße darstellen. Wenn es sein muss geht sogar eine Side-by-Side-Darstellung von PDF und Browser auf dem zweiten Monitor, sodass man ohne einen einzigen Fensterwechsel alles im Blick hat.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, wie viel angenehmer das Arbeiten auf diese Weise sein kann. Wie oft wechselt man zusätzliche Male duch die Fenster, weil man die Information des einen Fensters vergessen hat, wenn das andere erreicht wurde?

*Übereinander vs. Nebeneinander:*
Bei meinem HiWi-Job habe ich die Möglichkeit an einem Dual-Monitor-Arbeitsplatz mit einem horizontalen Aufbau zu arbeiten. Wie ich finde hat dieser Aufbau ein paar Nachteile. Das sind kleinere Sachen wie verlorene Cursor (verliere ich bei vertikalem Aufbau sehr selten). Viel mehr stört aber die Notwendigkeit den Kopf um mindestens 30° zu drehen, um den anderen Monitor im Fokus zu haben. Will man so auf beiden Monitoren etwas parallel machen, ist man eigentlich konstant dabei, den Kopf zu schütteln. Mit reinen Augenbewegungen reicht man nicht hin, da zu schnell die eigene Nase im Weg ist und man nicht mehr gut genug auf dem jeweils anderen Monitor erkennen kann.
Mit Sicherheit ist dies ein Negativbeispiel auch für die Ausrichtung zweier Monitore. Doch selbst wenn man dort erheblich optimieren würde, werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass ein Aufbau übereinander zumindest für mich angenehmer und sinnvoller ist.


*Mein kleines Fazit:*
Zwei Monitore übereinander sind mindestens so gut wie zwei Monitore nebeneinander, wenn nicht sogar etwas besser.
Besser als ein Monitor allein ist es allemal.


----------

